# Machine virtuelle vmfusion



## Drumsession (23 Août 2016)

Salut à tous suite à de nombreux problèmes notamment ralentissement et incompatibilité matériel avec ma partition bootcamp sur mon fusion drive j ai décider de faire une machine virtuelle avec vmfusion. Cela fonctionne mieux bizarrement ! Je souhaiterais simplement savoir comment faire reconnaître Ma Radeon m395x car car dans paramètre de la machine c'est la carte vm fusion svga qui est visible donc du coup pas de gestion de memoire vidéo merci pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2016)

En virtualisation,via VMWare Fusion ou Parallels Desktop, la carte video est gérée par MacOSX et le logiciel de virtualisation cree un "pont" entre les 2 environnements pour que Windows y ait accès. 
Il n'y a donc pas un accès direct de Windows à la carte graphique (pour ca, pas d'autre solution que de redémarrer directement sur Windows)


----------



## Drumsession (23 Août 2016)

Ok merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> Salut à tous suite à de nombreux problèmes notamment ralentissement et incompatibilité matériel avec ma partition bootcamp


Quel type de Mac tu as ?

Avec mon iMac 27" de 2015, aucun problème avec cette carte dans ma partition Windows dans Boot Camp.


----------



## Drumsession (23 Août 2016)

le meme sauf que je galere depuis de nombreuses semaines pour avoir quelque choses de stable avec fusion drive et bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2016)

Perso, dans VMware je n'utilise pas la résolution Retina...




...dans ta partition Windows et dans Gestionnaire de périphériques, est-ce que tu as un triangle jaune pour ta carte graphique ?

Tu as bien utilisé le fichier des drivers que Boot Camp fait télécharger et en lançant le fichier Setup.exe sous Windows ?


----------



## Drumsession (23 Août 2016)

Ok merci oui normalement tout est ok pas de triangle jaune mais ca rame sous Sony Vegas alors que ca devrait pas ramer. Penses tu que sous vmfusion l'activation du Retina joue un rôle sur les performances lors du montage vidéo sous Sony Vegas pro par exemple ?


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> Ok merci oui normalement tout est ok pas de triangle jaune mais ca rame sous Sony Vegas alors que ca devrait pas ramer.


Tu parles bien de ce logiciel là... http://www.vegascreativesoftware.com/fr/vegas-pro/donnees-techniques/#productMenu ... ? Si oui, tu réponds à tous les critères de fonctionnement ?



Drumsession a dit:


> Penses tu que sous vmfusion l'activation du Retina joue un rôle sur les performances lors du montage vidéo sous Sony Vegas pro par exemple ?


Je pense que oui, vu que l'espace de travail est nettement plus grand. Dans une MV, la carte graphique est une émulation et dans ce cas, si on peut, il faut lui attribuer le maximum de mémoire.


----------



## Drumsession (23 Août 2016)

C'est bien celui oui je pense répondre à tous les critères oui


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> Cela fonctionne mieux bizarrement ! Je souhaiterais simplement savoir comment faire reconnaître Ma Radeon m395x car car dans paramètre de la machine c'est la carte vm fusion svga qui est visible donc du coup pas de gestion de memoire vidéo merci pour votre aide


Et non, tu n'auras jamais un accès direct de la carte graphique dans une MV, comme en réponse #6, il faut attribuer un maximum de mémoire pour l'émulation et ça marche pas mal, puisque j'arrive à faire tourner 3DS Max.

Sans paraitre trop curieux, à quoi te sert Sony Vegas Pro, car il me parait très cher comme logiciel ?


----------



## Drumsession (24 Août 2016)

Ok montage vidéo musique car musicien Je le préfère à fcpx que j'utilise aussi


----------

